# Pres in Ottawa



## Greywolf001 (18 Nov 2021)

I heard that Ottawa is like the motherlode of Class B Pres opportunities a place where maybe I can get my wife to transfer to ( works for govt ). My condition of going with the Pres is I will never join Reg F and I want to try to get a pension or work as many Class B as I can get staying as close to home as possible. How realistic are my goals here ? Brothers Please guide


----------



## Remius (18 Nov 2021)

Greywolf001 said:


> I heard that Ottawa is like the motherlode of Class B Pres opportunities a place where maybe I can get my wife to transfer to ( works for govt ). My condition of going with the Pres is I will never join Reg F and I want to try to get a pension or work as many Class B as I can get staying as close to home as possible. How realistic are my goals here ? Brothers Please guide


What’s your background? Ex reg force?  Currently serving?  PRES in another city?


----------



## Greywolf001 (18 Nov 2021)

Pres infantry Westies British Columbia


----------



## Remius (18 Nov 2021)

There are two Pres Infantry units in Ottawa.  The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa and Governor General’s Foot Guards.      

There are class B opportunities in Ottawa in various places.  Relying on that as a plan for a pension though may not be the best option.  Not impossible but I wouldn’t rely on that.  

Check the Reserve Employment Opportunities page to see what might be available as well.


----------



## brihard (18 Nov 2021)

Greywolf001 said:


> Pres infantry Westies British Columbia


The Camerons and GGFG both have a significant class B mafia. That said, counting on class B is always risky.

Do you intend to actually show up to a unit and do infantry career progression stuff as well or are you looking to get into and disappear into the PRL? Lots of troops do that.


----------

